

Why I No Longer Do .NET Development - sarajo
http://www.sarajchipps.com/2011/10/this-blog-post-has-been-a-long-time-coming-i-started-my-career-within-the-net-community-and-my-posts-of-late-have-been-d.html

======
jbigelow76
I'm surprised to see the tools listed as one of the grievances. Except for a
few true dogs like Visual Source Safe, you usually hear nothing but praise for
Visual Studio as an IDE or the tooling that goes into SQLServer. Those two
environments comprise about 90% of my development experience with the rest
being Firebug or some other DOM viewer/javascript debugger.

------
bdfh42
Well I read it - but I don't understand it. Must have missed the key point.

I think JavaScript is cool as well - and I use it a lot (and some) but surely
you use the development tools that make sense in a given situation. You can't
do it all in one language and without a platform. Can you?

~~~
sarajo
I do only JavaScript, and I have been for almost 2 years now.

